# Rice Pops?



## FelipesMommy (Aug 28, 2010)

I grabbed these "treats" without really investigating them at Petsmart the other day. They're Rice Pops by Critter Ware. They look kinda like colorful packing peanuts, the styrofoam kind. I thought they were just for chewing, but Felipe seems to have eaten his! He is acting fine but should I be nervous? Here's some info from the package, does anything sound dangerous?

"Crispy, crunchy chew that promotes clean and healthy teeth"
Made of rice, corn, sugar, and artificial colors.
Fits on Treat K Bob or Simply hand feed pet


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 29, 2010)

Well they defiantly are healthy for him but I'm sure they'd be ok in small amounts.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 29, 2010)

They are junk food for rabbits but not deadly


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds like they are o.k. Not a fan of sugary treats, but, anything sold as chewable will get eaten by a bunny and is safe for bunnies.


----------



## FelipesMommy (Aug 29, 2010)

Whew! I was very nervous! He will DEFINITELY be very limited with them since I don't like to give him much sugar. Thanks everyone.


----------

